# 1941 Snyder Built Hawthorne Project for one of my wife's girlfriends.



## strobachyzoo (Aug 11, 2015)

A friend of my wife mentioned that her grandfather gave her an old bike out of his garage but couldn't afford to have it repaired at the local bike shop... Sucker that I am I said to bring it over and I'd take a look at it...

It arrived as a pile of parts someone disassembled some time back, of course some parts were missing like the seat, chain guard, screws, etc... 











But it looked like it had plenty of potential, so I started to remove the paint job someone did over the rust god knows how long ago, removed the rust, and procured the missing parts. Then started the repaint with Ford Tractor Blue (very close to the original color).




I'll post some assembled pictures as soon as I get them uploaded.

Thanks,
Kurt


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 11, 2015)

Looking good are you doing the two tone with the white?


----------



## strobachyzoo (Aug 11, 2015)

*Yes, Here are the finished pictures.*



dboi4u said:


> Looking good are you doing the two tone with the white?




 Yes, Here are the pictures it's not perfect but as close as I can get it without hiring a pinstriper to finish it off.









Thanks,
Kurt


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 11, 2015)

Great job Kurt and kudos to you for being generous and helping these people out.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice job, what's next?


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 12, 2015)

Beautiful job!! I really like the blue rims. IMHO, some tasteful pinstriping would really seal the deal...


----------



## delgan (Aug 12, 2015)

It looks ok in the picture but I am sure it would look better in my bike collection! Great job and I am sure your wife's friend is in for a big surprise! Great that you done such a good deed!


----------



## strobachyzoo (Aug 12, 2015)

*What's Next?*



the tinker said:


> Nice job, what's next?




I've got a couple of bigger projects to finish off like the head gaskets on my 6.2L diesel pickup, and the transmission in my Buick Roadmaster. Then I'll try to find a nice easy to work on Bike for me to ride.

Thanks,
Kurt


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 13, 2015)

That's worth at least 30 freshly cooked dinners in my book!


----------

